# PC Schützen wenn der Port 80 frei ist



## jackie05 (4. November 2007)

Guten Tag,
ich habe folgendes problem und zwar, habe ich eine Homepage das bei mir über Xampp läuft also mit localhost und ich lasse diese Homepage im Internet mit einer Dynamischen DNS Adresse veröffentlichen.
Jetzt meine Frage, der Server läuft ja unter dem Port 80 von daher ist mein Rechner vor Trojanern nicht mehr sicher, wie kann ich das verhindern, wenn jetzt z.B. jemand unter meine Dynamischen adresse versucht einen Virus zu verschicken?

EDIT: Ich glaube ich habe das im Falschem unter Forum gepostet, ich hätte es lieber in Security (Viren, Trojaner, Spam) posten sollen, sry.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal.

MfG


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2007)

Was hat denn ein offener Port 80 mit Trojanern zu tun? Außerdem kannst du mit einer Firelwall den Zugriff aus dem Internet auf jegliche Port sperren.


----------



## jackie05 (4. November 2007)

Weil Trojaner meistens unter dem Port 80 verschickt wird, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

MfG


----------



## Sinac (5. November 2007)

Ich denke da irrst du dich. Port 80 ist das HTTP Protokoll, das hat nichts mit Trojanern zu tun.


----------



## Navy (5. November 2007)

> Jetzt meine Frage, der Server läuft ja unter dem Port 80 von daher ist mein Rechner vor 
> Trojanern nicht mehr sicher, wie kann ich das verhindern, wenn jetzt z.B. jemand unter 
> meine Dynamischen adresse versucht einen Virus zu verschicken?

Ich befürchte Du wirst bei diesem Wissenstand noch ganz andere Probleme bekommen. Im Normalfall sollte Dein http-Server keine Executables laden oder gar ausführen, schon überhaupt nicht, wenn sie von extern kommen.

Da ich bei Dir Windows vermute, solltest Du zusehen, daß Du alle Patches installiert, alle unnötigen Services abschaltelst und Dich unbedingt mit den Grundlagen der Sicherheit von Servern beschäftigen. Kleine Hilfe: http://www.ntsvcfg.de/

Tu Dir auch selber einen Gefallen und lass die Finger von irgendwelchen PersonalFirewalls, die bringen Dir keinen Mehrwehrt an Sicherheit. Wenn Du alle unnötigen Services geschlossen hast und die offenen sicher konfiguriert hast, Du keine Dateien von Unbekannten öffnest, Dir keine Cracks, Hacks, Keygens oder was auch immer runterlädst und auch dubiose Webseiten einschlägiger Genres besuchst, sollte Dein System /hinreichend/ sicher sein.


----------



## Sinac (5. November 2007)

Richtig, vielleicht liest du dir auch mal mein Turorial zu dem Thema durch:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/windo...-zur-absicherung-von-windows-im-internet.html


----------



## Darkhell (7. November 2007)

Wenn du einen Webserver laufen hast, kann nix passiern, sobald du ihn aber abschaltest und die Firewall ist an, dann ist das risiko höher, aber nicht hoch.


----------



## Navy (7. November 2007)

> Wenn du einen Webserver laufen hast, kann nix passiern

So pauschal gesagt ist das nicht richtig, ein falsch konfigurierter Webserver und/oder Module können sehr wohl ein Sicherheitsleck ins System reißen.

> sobald du ihn aber abschaltest und die Firewall ist an, dann ist das risiko höher, aber nicht 
> hoch.

Das möchtest Du jetzt aber mal erklären. Wie soll ein nicht aktiver Service hinter einer aktiven Firewall (keine unsinnige Personal-Firewall) ein Problem darstellen?


----------



## jackie05 (8. November 2007)

Danke euch.
Also ich weiss das Port 80 HTTP ist, aber man könnte auch durch die IP und den offenen Port auch Viruse bekommen, wenn da einer ran kommt.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur ratschläge und keine Tutorials, da ich mich selbst schon mit sowas beschäftige.

Vielen Dank.

MfG


----------



## Sinac (8. November 2007)

Hehe, wenn du dich selber schon so klasse damit beschäftigt hast, dann erkläre mir doch bitte mal wie ein Virus über einen Webserver alleine auf Port 80 deinen Rechner befällt. Wie funktioniert das? Wenn du keine Tutorials lesen magst weißt du ja wahscheinlich schon ne Menge, lass uns doch an deinem technisch-detailierten WIssen Teil haben! Ich habe eine Webserver und möchte nicht das ein Virus ihn anfällt.
Nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Darkhell (8. November 2007)

öhm, ein offener port hat nichts mit viren zu tun.


----------



## Sinac (8. November 2007)

Darkhell hat gesagt.:


> öhm, ein offener port hat nichts mit viren zu tun.



Echt nicht?


----------



## Darkhell (9. November 2007)

Nun einmal eine kleine Aufklärung, was mit lebenden oder auch nichts lebenden Schädlingen los ist.

Viren stecken in Dateien. Also kann man sich Viren nur dann einfangen, wenn man sich eine Datei herunterlädt.

Hacker sind Menschen. Gut, das wissen wir alle, aber Hacker können nur dann auf den PC, wenn mindestens ein Port (zu deutsch: Tor) offen ist.

Trojaner sind..hm, ja, Spione kann man sie nennen. Eine Spezies, die es dem Hacker erleichtert zu hacken. Der Hacker und der Trojaner können bestenfalls von der Firewall abgewehrt werden.

Dann gibt es noch Spyware, die man sich in Dateien runterlädt und es dem Hacker ebenfalls erleichtert, zu hacken, bzw an private Informationen heranzukommen.

Und Spam ist einfach nur nervig. ^^

Hoffe das ist jetz so richtig


----------



## Navy (9. November 2007)

> Viren stecken in Dateien. Also kann man sich Viren nur dann einfangen, wenn man sich
> eine Datei herunterlädt.

Stimmt. Das kann jedoch aktiv als auch passiv geschehen. Erklärung dazu später...

> Hacker sind Menschen. Gut, das wissen wir alle, aber Hacker können nur dann auf den
> PC, wenn mindestens ein Port (zu deutsch: Tor) offen ist.

Nein. Hier muss man mal tiefer ins TCP/IP Protokoll schauen: Du kannst auf Deinem Rechner alle Port schließen wie Du willst, sofern Du auch nur ein Paket empfängst ist Dein System ersteinmal prinzipiell angreifbar, denn Du musst ja dem Programm vertrauen, das dieses Paket auswertet. Sei es ein Ping mit Überlänge oder das Einschleusen von falsch interpretierbaren Code in ein Http-reply (welches hier trotzdem auf Portkommunikation basiert).

Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, dann lies unbedingt "TCP/IP" von W. Richard Stevens
(ISBN 0-201-63346-9).

> Trojaner sind..hm, ja, Spione kann man sie nennen. Eine Spezies, die es dem Hacker 
> erleichtert zu hacken. Der Hacker und der Trojaner können bestenfalls von der Firewall 
> abgewehrt werden.

Trojaner sind einfach "nur" Programme die Daten ausspähen. Hat nicht zwingend mit Hackern zu tun. Scriptkiddies reichen hier schon.

> Dann gibt es noch Spyware, die man sich in Dateien runterlädt und es dem Hacker 
> ebenfalls erleichtert, zu hacken, bzw an private Informationen heranzukommen.

Spyware ist Software, die nur das Userverhalten an Dritte übermitteln, jedoch keine sensiblen  -- im Rahmen direkt den User beeinträchtigenden -- Daten schickt.

> Und Spam ist einfach nur nervig. ^^

Spam ist vielleicht nur für den User nervig, für Provider und Admins ist es ein Problem. Payload und Systemressourcen wernden für Unsinn verschwendet, Arbeitszeit investiert und Technik darauf angepasst.

> Hoffe das ist jetz so richtig

Nunja, es ist zumindest ein Anfang.


----------



## Sinac (9. November 2007)

Vielleicht ist die Ironie in meinem Kommentar nicht ganz rüber gekommen, aber ich brauche eigentlich keine Nachhilfe in Sachen Security 

> Viren stecken in Dateien. Also kann man sich Viren nur dann einfangen, wenn man sich > eine Datei herunterlädt.

Den Begriff Virus so abzugrenzen ist auf jeden Fall nicht richtig. Den klasischen Virus der sich an Dateien heftet gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Selbst als das Inrternet noch in de Kinderschuhen steckte und keiner sich vorstellen konnte was ein Wurm sein wird und welchen Zweck einen Trojaner hat gab es schon Viren die nicht von Dateien abhängig waren (z.B. Bootsektorviren). Und heute "Viren" funktionieren auch anders bzw. sind nach dieser Definition garnicht mehr existent. Blaster, Sasser etc.: Alles Würmer. Der große Rest: alles Trojaner.

> Hacker sind Menschen. Gut, das wissen wir alle, aber Hacker können nur dann auf den > PC, wenn mindestens ein Port (zu deutsch: Tor) offen ist.

Hacker sind Menschen die sich mit einem Bereich der IT extrem gut auskennen und ungewöhnlich viel Wissen zu einer Materie haben und nutzen. Was du meinst sind Cracker, Script Kiddies etc.

Naja, um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: Ein offener Port, also ein Port auf dem ein Dienst erreichbar ist nur dann gefährlich wenn der Dienst dahinter durch Sicherheitslücken etc. gefährdet ist und unter gewissen Umständen für den Einbruch in ein System missbraucht werden kann. Alles andere ist relativ egal, die TCP/IP Stacks der aktuellen Systeme sind relativ sicher und im Prinzip auch ohne Firewall selten gefährdet (so lange bis eine neue Sicherheitslücke auftaucht). In den meisten Fällen tut eine Firewall oder auch NAT den Rest.


----------



## IQ100 (2. August 2008)

Hallo alle man ... erstmal dickes lob an sinac, das was er schreibt ist das wahrscheinlichste ... und ich hatte auch xampp inst. und konf. und dennoch nicht genug  hatte nen angriff und erst das böse ende war ne datei davor ging das ganze vermutlich über php bzw. cmd ... soweit ich verfolgen konnte *LOL* ... mir wurde nämlich mal eben ne datei namens software.php aufs sys. geladen via php (vermute ich) ausgeführt dann mittels der datei weitere kleine dateien aufs sys gedownloaded und letztlich dll´s registriert und irgendwelche scripte ausgeführt 

Aber so mieß ich auch im konfigurieren eines webservers bin *LOL* hab ich dennoch den Kampf gewonnen und das System bereinigt (war echt ne mords arbeit )

*und nun schließe ich mich mal ein paar kommentaren an:*
1. Angriffe kommen nicht von Hackern sondern von Crackern etc. für mich unter den Namen Dummys geführt 
2. Wenn Port 80 Offen ist, ist dieser eben offen und 'nicht' geschützt
3. Den Schutz musst du dir dann mal selber anlegen (Webserver konfigurieren) ... ich weiss, das dies kein Spass macht aber es lohnt sich .... und das WWW ist voll mit hilfestellungen!
4. Ich habs auch schon in Angriff genommen, nen Prog. zu schreiben welches die daten abfangen soll dann prüfen und am ende an den (bsp) webserver weiterleiten => ist sicherlich irgendwie möglich aber zu aufwendig und es ist auch nicht toll wenn vor nem webserver 1000 Programme hängen die irgendwas machen (mich nervt schon der nahme 'dyn' von DynIPs und Co )

Also viel Spass mit httpd.cfg, php.ini etc. 

Noch was am Rande des Threads: Es lohnt sich auch mal zu Gockeln ^^ wenn man ein Begriff garnicht kennt ... ist meist auch sehr Interessant ... ich liebe z.B. www.wikipedia.org =))


----------

